# The NYU Thread: 2015



## Thisishappening (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey y'all,

I'm applying to NYU Tisch's MFA in filmmaking for Fall 2015. I just wanted to open up this thread for questions and discussions regarding deadlines or admissions materials. We wouldn't want to help each other out _too_ much, but even when fighting to the death, it's nice to have a companion--we all saw _The Hunger Games_, right?

Best,

Thisishappening


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 10, 2014)

With that said, has anyone turned in their application early?


----------



## AJosephD (Nov 11, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> With that said, has anyone turned in their application early?


I'm still scrambling to get things together. What's your situation?


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 11, 2014)

Aashish D'Mello said:


> I'm still scrambling to get things together. What's your situation?



Hey Aashish. I'm sure a lot of us are in that boat. I've "completed" most of what I need, but I'm nowhere near ready to turn anything in yet. I'm getting there though. We still have about 3 weeks, so I wouldn't sweat too hard!

Honestly, I'm just worried they won't be able to access my transcript or something out of my control. Which concentration are you applying for?

Best,

Thisishappening


----------



## AJosephD (Nov 11, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> Hey Aashish. I'm sure a lot of us are in that boat. I've "completed" most of what I need, but I'm nowhere near ready to turn anything in yet. I'm getting there though. We still have about 3 weeks, so I wouldn't sweat too hard!
> 
> Honestly, I'm just worried they won't be able to access my transcript or something out of my control. Which concentration are you applying for?
> 
> ...


Applying to Editing. . . . Had a bit of a doubt: Do we only need to submit transcripts online, or do they need physical copies too? If the latter, do they need physical copies of anything else?
(I haven't seen it mentioned on the website, but since all the other places I'm applying to require physical copies, I was just wondering. . . . ). What emphasis are you applying to?

regards,
Aashish


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 11, 2014)

Aashish D'Mello said:


> Applying to Editing. . . . Had a bit of a doubt: Do we only need to submit transcripts online, or do they need physical copies too? If the latter, do they need physical copies of anything else?
> (I haven't seen it mentioned on the website, but since all the other places I'm applying to require physical copies, I was just wondering. . . . ). What emphasis are you applying to?
> 
> regards,
> Aashish



Very cool! I'm applying to directing/writing. My professional background is in writing, mainly. 

From my understanding, we just need a scan of the real document (which I believe is the way schools provide it to you electronically, anyway). It doesn't appear necessary to send any materials in physically. My school scanned and sent the document to me within a day. It's in a secure document though, so I can't see past the first page without Adobe (I use a chromebook).


----------



## AJosephD (Nov 11, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> Very cool! I'm applying to directing/writing. My professional background is in writing, mainly.
> 
> From my understanding, we just need a scan of the real document (which I believe is the way schools provide it to you electronically, anyway). It doesn't appear necessary to send any materials in physically. My school scanned and sent the document to me within a day. It's in a secure document though, so I can't see past the first page without Adobe (I use a chromebook).



Oh, well my college in India just gave me physical copies. . . . I'll email Tisch just in case its a different procedure.

Regards,
Aashish


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 11, 2014)

Aashish D'Mello said:


> Oh, well my college in India just gave me physical copies. . . . I'll email Tisch just in case its a different procedure.
> 
> Regards,
> Aashish



It seems like they want you to scan that, but let me know what they say! I'll probably end up calling them myself when I turn it in, just in case.


----------



## AJosephD (Nov 12, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> It seems like they want you to scan that, but let me know what they say! I'll probably end up calling them myself when I turn it in, just in case.


So this is the email I got from them. I guess my problem is solved then 

"Yes, we request that you scan the transcripts and upload them to your application. If you do this there is no need to send the physical documents at this time. We will only ask to see them after you are accepted.Your TOEFL score and your transcripts are the only physical documents needed."


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 12, 2014)

Aashish D'Mello said:


> So this is the email I got from them. I guess my problem is solved then
> 
> "Yes, we request that you scan the transcripts and upload them to your application. If you do this there is no need to send the physical documents at this time. We will only ask to see them after you are accepted.Your TOEFL score and your transcripts are the only physical documents needed."



Great to know! I'm American so thankfully I don't mess with the TOEFL. That was really the only part I was worried about myself, but I'm sure I'll start freaking out when I about to push "send" on the whole thing.


----------



## LISANO (Nov 12, 2014)

thanks for opening this thread, i am applying NYU together with many others in LA.    NYU isn't my target because I think it is too hard to get in so right now I am struggling with the others in LA , I haven't got time for NYU yet.....I think I will use the last two weeks before Dec to finish its documents.


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 12, 2014)

LISANO said:


> thanks for opening this thread, i am applying NYU together with many others in LA.    NYU isn't my target because I think it is too hard to get in so right now I am struggling with the others in LA , I haven't got time for NYU yet.....I think I will use the last two weeks before Dec to finish its documents.



Understandable. I'm directing all efforts to NYU because it's the only school I'm willing to pay for. 

Where are you applying that you think is easier to get in?


----------



## LISANO (Nov 12, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> Understandable. I'm directing all efforts to NYU because it's the only school I'm willing to pay for.
> 
> Where are you applying that you think is easier to get in?



to be honest, for me I think I have a bigger chance at LMU and EMERSON .
but luckily these due at Jan or Feb.   right now I am working on UCLA for a shot. 

NYU is definitely one of the best but I think there are too many Chinese students applying every year and I happen to be one of them, I will apply anyway but I won't be counting on it.


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 13, 2014)

LISANO said:


> to be honest, for me I think I have a bigger chance at LMU and EMERSON .
> but luckily these due at Jan or Feb.   right now I am working on UCLA for a shot.
> 
> NYU is definitely one of the best but I think there are too many Chinese students applying every year and I happen to be one of them, I will apply anyway but I won't be counting on it.



That's interesting. I've noticed a lot of foreign students apply to Tisch, mostly from Asian countries. Any reason why?

I haven't met anyone applying to Tisch from the Southern US where I'm from, but I don't know what impact that has. 

Good luck either way! What would you like to concentrate in?


----------



## LISANO (Nov 13, 2014)

NYU and USC have a very very high reputation in China, in recently years a lot children of famous people in Chinese film industry go to NYU to study film, so does USC. 
and actually, a lot of people who have never done any research before, only know these two film schools in the U.S..... 

for me I choose directing / film production.  

do you mind if I ask how's it going with your PS,  it has a requirement of 1000 words, but I really struggle with whether I should make mine more concise . Currently I have like 990 words but I still think there are something I don't have room to make it more clear.... how about yours?


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 14, 2014)

Is that a minimum or maximum? Mine's five pages--just checked and it's 1460 words. Where did you see that requirement? I saw "3 to 5 pages" on Lightroom, and if that's the case we're both good. 

I wrote _a lot_ of papers in undergrad, and every professor will tell you content is more important than the length, even when there's a requirement. That said, the personal statement has been the most difficult thing for me to write, but I'm nearly satisfied with mine.


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 14, 2014)

P.S.

Does anyone have a clue what the application fee is? I haven't been able to find that anywhere.


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 15, 2014)

LISANO said:


> NYU and USC have a very very high reputation in China, in recently years a lot children of famous people in Chinese film industry go to NYU to study film, so does USC.
> and actually, a lot of people who have never done any research before, only know these two film schools in the U.S.....
> 
> for me I choose directing / film production.
> ...



FYI, this is what Lightroom says about page length:

"Most personal statements are 2 -5 pages in length."

Hope that helps!


----------



## Point Break (Nov 16, 2014)

Greetings!

I'm glad I found this thread, since I only bookmarked the Graduate Film Schools forum (lot of information there). 

I've been researching programs for over a year and recently decided to apply to NYU's Filmmaking MFA instead of the Dramatic Writing Program. As an aspiring writer-director, I am drawn to storytelling, but I want to develop skills as a writer and director in a graduate school program.

Hopefully, I can get enough exposure to both worlds through the directing/writing concentration... As for the application, I'm still struggling through it. This is my final semester in undergrad and the most difficult yet. But I'm uber excited about this process. I love being able to answer these tough questions, like "why film school?" or even "why Tisch?" It only reaffirms my drive towards filmmaking.

Good luck to everyone in these final weeks before the deadline, and get on those recommenders too if they still need to submit (like mine)


----------



## itsarjun (Nov 16, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> P.S.
> 
> Does anyone have a clue what the application fee is? I haven't been able to find that anywhere.


Its $12 for slide room and $65 for Tisch school grad application


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 16, 2014)

itsarjun said:


> Its $12 for slide room and $65 for Tisch school grad application



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jace (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone applying for the Dramatic Writing MFA? Specifically for Television Writing?
The portfolio requirement is kind of bugging me here...


  "Submit at least 50 pages of writing, made up of at least one spec script AND one pilot script.  Spec scripts may be for shows no longer on the air, but shows should be fairly recent. "

Regarding the spec script, would you read this as the program only accepting spec scripts written for shows no longer on the air? I've written a spec for a show currently on the air, having read the above directions as "yea we'll accept specs for all shows, even those off the air but not too old."

Now I'm having second thoughts. Should I be concerned and scramble to write another spec?


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 20, 2014)

A+foreffort said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also in the process of applying to NYU MFA in filmmaking. I'm sitting at my desk everyday to try and finish all the requirements, so much to do!
> 
> I just read this thread and had a mini panic, what is the lightroom? How come I can't find any references to it on NYU website? Thanks guys



I think we've been referencing it wrong. It's called SlideRoom, not Light Room. If you've looked at the requirements page, it references it several times. It's just the site where we send our portfolio--it's seperate from the actual application. Hope that clears it up!


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 20, 2014)

Jace said:


> Hey guys, anyone applying for the Dramatic Writing MFA? Specifically for Television Writing?
> The portfolio requirement is kind of bugging me here...
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I understand the question, but it seems like most people in this thread are applying to filmmaking, not writing (me included).

From what I can read, it sounds like you're fine submitting a script from the past few years if the show is off the air. Like a lot of this stuff, it's a judgement call--what do you think they want?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2014)

A+foreffort said:


> I'm aware of slideroom, thanks for the clarification!
> How are you all going with the visual submission? I've been watching NYU portfolio films on Youtube and they're all great. Some have uploaded entire films whereas some have edited parts of their work. I think I'll edit parts of my work, what are you guys doing?



When you do submit it... we'd love to see what you decide to submit on the site. We have a whole section for people to post their portfolio work here.

http://www.studentfilms.com/forums/film-school-application-reels.54/


----------



## Thisishappening (Nov 21, 2014)

A+foreffort said:


> I'm aware of slideroom, thanks for the clarification!
> How are you all going with the visual submission? I've been watching NYU portfolio films on Youtube and they're all great. Some have uploaded entire films whereas some have edited parts of their work. I think I'll edit parts of my work, what are you guys doing?



I'm submitting photographs because I have more experience in photography.  That probably doesn't help you, but on that note, is anyone else doing photos?


----------



## bri (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm relatively new to this site. Been trawling the forums and it's been great help so far. I've narrowed down my choices to NYU and USC for the MFA programs Fall 2015 and VCA 2015 in australia. Has anyone been to the campus tours at NYU and USC? I'm an international student, so all the information I have about the US schools are from online. I'd love to hear about the facilities and faculty if anyone's been or spoken to them before?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thisishappening (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey y'all,

Who applied? I ended up working up until last night. I felt like I was editing for the entire Thanksgiving holiday and I'm just so relieved! Good luck to all who applied!


----------



## patchoooli (Dec 3, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Who applied? I ended up working up until last night. I felt like I was editing for the entire Thanksgiving holiday and I'm just so relieved! Good luck to all who applied!



Heya,

Glad you all got your applications in. A lot of work but enjoyed it!  : ) Exciting and nerve wracking wait now... How you all feeling?


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Dec 7, 2014)

Applied for Tisch, got the app in at the last minute. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Nagham (Dec 8, 2014)

I applied  to NYU as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## itsarjun (Dec 11, 2014)

Anyone planning on applying to film schools in EU or Canada or any other country(other than the U.S) ?


----------



## Talcott (Dec 12, 2014)

Thisishappening said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Who applied? I ended up working up until last night. I felt like I was editing for the entire Thanksgiving holiday and I'm just so relieved! Good luck to all who applied!




The waiting is going to drive me crazy. We won't find out until March right? It's hard to tell for sure from Tisch's Graduate admission site.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2014)

Nic L. Kelly said:


> Applied for Tisch, got the app in at the last minute. Good luck to everyone.



I've heard great things about Tisch and I've always wanted to live in New York...  

When will you guys start hearing back from them?


----------



## Nagham (Dec 18, 2014)

I think by Feb.


----------



## patchoooli (Dec 23, 2014)

The waiting.... arghhh. Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## Nagham (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year. All the best to everyone waiting.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi guys.  I applied for Film Production.  Does anyone know when they'll start scheduling interviews?  The wait is killing me!


----------



## patchoooli (Jan 31, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Hi guys.  I applied for Film Production.  Does anyone know when they'll start scheduling interviews?  The wait is killing me!



Hey! The thread from last year shows people getting emails and phone calls from the end of feb through march. Guessing it will be similar this year. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## 37@2 (Jan 31, 2015)

hi!! glad i found you all !
this wait is rather consuming &...thrilling(?) ain't it!

@Kevin Wilson - I believe the interview invitations go out around the 2nd week of Feb while the interviews themselves happen sometime between late Feb and early March.

all the best to everyone!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 8, 2015)

Butterflies....


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey guys, according to the forums from the past few years, we should be hearing something about interviews starting tomorrow.  Good Luck to everyone...post if you get an interview invitation!


----------



## LunaticLuna (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Hey guys, according to the forums from the past few years, we should be hearing something about interviews starting tomorrow.  Good Luck to everyone...post if you get an interview invitation!



Kevin, thanks for this. Fingers crossed! Good luck everyone. Keep us updated if any of you get an interview notice.


----------



## MJones (Feb 9, 2015)

so what's the word? Any news yet on interviews?


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 9, 2015)

MJones said:


> so what's the word? Any news yet on interviews?


No news yet on my end


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 9, 2015)

Waiting......


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 9, 2015)

This wait is torture!!!


----------



## MJones (Feb 9, 2015)

so is it all over?


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 9, 2015)

MJones said:


> so is it all over?


No.  Based on last year they started sending out notifications on the second Monday in February and did that until March.  So I guess the wait continues... The ambiguity is really something else man.


----------



## 37@2 (Feb 9, 2015)

i wonder...our pool here isn't too large, but if no one is posting any good news, maybe they're a bit behind? granted, it is just the first day!  so absolutely no need to rush to conclusions. if anyone has received an invitation for interview - share your proud moment! a nod that it has begun would be great comfort and a congratulations is in order !


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 9, 2015)

This thread has had 3591 views last time i looked, that can't just be us, surely... i'm sure there are many silent viewers. Join in guys! This is a supportive place


----------



## MJones (Feb 9, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> This thread has had 3591 views last time i looked, that can't just be us, surely... i'm sure there are many silent viewers. Join in guys! This is a supportive place


this is amazing. 3591 i love it.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 9, 2015)

Hopefully we will hear something tomorrow.


----------



## MJones (Feb 10, 2015)

roshambo for someone to call ?


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys I saw someone on another thread who got an interview invitation from Tisch earlier today so they're definitely coming!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys! Awesome news. I just got an email inviting me to interview for a spot at Tisch!! February 25th!!! I live in the USA. MFA in Production


----------



## MJones (Feb 11, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Hey guys! Awesome news. I just got an email inviting me to interview for a spot at Tisch!! February 25th!!! I live in the USA. MFA in Production


cool hopefully they are sending out the interviews for nyc residents last, otherwise i'm done


----------



## Point Break (Feb 11, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Hey guys! Awesome news. I just got an email inviting me to interview for a spot at Tisch!! February 25th!!! I live in the USA. MFA in Production



Congratulations Kevin!!! Hopefully that means there's more good news to follow!


----------



## 37@2 (Feb 11, 2015)

hey guys ! just confirmed an interview as well ! i'm in NYC and applied for directing.


----------



## Thisishappening (Feb 11, 2015)

I called Susan Carnival for an update, but she was pretty brief. She explained the interviews are being scheduled on an ongoing basis and they will be notifying people "for the next two weeks or so." Of course, it looks like they're doing the largest load right now so hopefully more of us will hear within the next few days! Crossing my fingers--we are in this together, y'all.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 11, 2015)

37@2 said:


> hey guys ! just confirmed an interview as well ! i'm in NYC and applied for directing.


Congratulations man! I hope we all do well and all get in!


----------



## Adrian Cardenas (Feb 11, 2015)

Just signed up, but I've been one of the silent viewers throughout. I'm currently an undergrad at NYU (I'm 27, so an older senior). Anyway, thank you to everyone who has posted, and to Thisishappening for starting the thread. 

Kevin, congrats! I also got word for an interview! 

Looking forward to more good news from everyone on this thing! Until then.


----------



## Elexcia (Feb 11, 2015)

Adrian Cardenas said:


> Just signed up, but I've been one of the silent viewers throughout. I'm currently an undergrad at NYU (I'm 27, so an older senior). Anyway, thank you to everyone who has posted, and to Thisishappening for starting the thread.
> 
> Kevin, congrats! I also got word for an interview!
> 
> Looking forward to more good news from everyone on this thing! Until then.



Whoa...Adrian from the Phillies?


----------



## Adrian Cardenas (Feb 11, 2015)

Hah... Yes.


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats on the interview!


----------



## Elexcia (Feb 11, 2015)

That's awesome man, congratulations!


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 11, 2015)

Thisishappening said:


> I called Susan Carnival for an update, but she was pretty brief. She explained the interviews are being scheduled on an ongoing basis and they will be notifying people "for the next two weeks or so." Of course, it looks like they're doing the largest load right now so hopefully more of us will hear within the next few days! Crossing my fingers--we are in this together, y'all.



Thanks, Thisishappening!


----------



## MJones (Feb 11, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> Thanks for this reassuring update, Thisishappening! Starting to feel a little dizzy with everyone else getting called for interviews!


oi


----------



## patchoooli (Feb 11, 2015)

MJones said:


> oi


We'll be fine, MJones!


----------



## gustaf071 (Feb 11, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> We'll be fine, MJones!


Hi There! Yes I think we will be fine. I'm sure they just do a handful at a time to avoid overwhelming the interview booking process. I would certainly give it until the end of the week before calling it lost.


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all! I just got an email yesterday for an interview   , I'm in Europe so I'll be skyping… I asked a bit about how numbers look yesterday. They told me about 800 apply, about a 100 get to the interview and about 38-40 get in... Hope you all get good news soon!


----------



## charlotteflax (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys, I got an interview Email about 7 hours ago, Wish you the good news as well!!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm so nervous about my interview! Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 16, 2015)

jepp Kevin Wilson,I am too :/ Mine is next week. I'm doing it via skype. Anyone here has been to the interview before? Also I saw this in another thread; fill in so we can keep each other updated and hopefully ease our nerves a bit…

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=0


----------



## MJones (Feb 18, 2015)

has anyone gotten news from NYU after last Wednesday?


----------



## BlCEO (Feb 23, 2015)

Just found this forum.  Pretty cool.  Still haven't recieved notification of an interview.  Does this absolutely mean I'm out of the running?  Or is there still a chance?  haha.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> Just found this forum.  Pretty cool.  Still haven't recieved notification of an interview.  Does this absolutely mean I'm out of the running?  Or is there still a chance?  haha.  Fingers crossed



Welcome to the site! I hope that you enjoy it and find it useful.


----------



## BlCEO (Feb 24, 2015)

Chris W said:


> Welcome to the site! I hope that you enjoy it and find it useful.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Point Break (Feb 24, 2015)

Damn! I just received a rejection email from NYU's Production/Directing program. I would have loved to go to Tisch, but I guess it's not in the cards.

Good luck to everyone interviewing this week!!! I'll see you on the other side


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2015)

Almost 1 month ago, I received a letter about 'missing materials' for application to Film directing MFA. And the letter said me ‘your application is currently under review and has been passed on to the second round’. After receiving that letter, I sent to you my missing materials and had been wait for next round. Few days ago, I found some on-line posts here and somewhere else,  there are many applicants who received an email invites to interview or received rejection email.  But to me, there are no email neither invitation nor rejection. In this case, is my application already rejected or still under consideration??


----------



## BlCEO (Feb 25, 2015)

han said:


> Almost 1 month ago, I received a letter about 'missing materials' for application to Film directing MFA. And the letter said me ‘your application is currently under review and has been passed on to the second round’. After receiving that letter, I sent to you my missing materials and had been wait for next round. Few days ago, I found some on-line posts here and somewhere else,  there are many applicants who received an email invites to interview or received rejection email.  But to me, there are no email neither invitation nor rejection. In this case, is my application already rejected or still under consideration??




a second round email?  Like did it actually say that?


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> a second round email?  Like did it actually say that?



Yes, I just did 'Copy&Paste'. This is little longer ver. --> 'Your application is currently under review and has been passed on to the second round. As of this writing we are missing one or more supporting materials for your application for admission.'.


----------



## BlCEO (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah thats weird, a month earlier than they were sending out interviews a second round had already been established.  Interesting though nonetheless


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> yeah thats weird, a month earlier than they were sending out interviews a second round had already been established.  Interesting though nonetheless


I sent email to them and received the answer. They said I'm still under consideration!


----------



## Xan (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> Almost 1 month ago, I received a letter about 'missing materials' for application to Film directing MFA. And the letter said me ‘your application is currently under review and has been passed on to the second round’. After receiving that letter, I sent to you my missing materials and had been wait for next round. Few days ago, I found some on-line posts here and somewhere else,  there are many applicants who received an email invites to interview or received rejection email.  But to me, there are no email neither invitation nor rejection. In this case, is my application already rejected or still under consideration??


 
I received the same E-mail and now I am still waiting as well


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 3, 2015)

Still nothing on my end!  Damn :-/


----------



## Xan (Mar 3, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> Still nothing on my end!  Damn :-/


Same here:-<


----------



## Sush (Mar 4, 2015)

Ditto!  I had called their office AGAIN on Thursday last week. I was told interview calls will go out this week! We are half way there, still nothing.


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 4, 2015)

Sush said:


> Ditto!  I had called their office AGAIN on Thursday last week. I was told interview calls will go out this week! We are half way there, still nothing.



Ugh!  Did you submit your application really close to the deadline?


----------



## Sush (Mar 4, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> Ugh!  Did you submit your application really close to the deadline?


Yep. Last day!  you too?


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 4, 2015)

Sush said:


> Yep. Last day!  you too?



yes!  Haha Im really hoping this is why its taken so long!


----------



## Xan (Mar 4, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> Ugh!  Did you submit your application really close to the deadline?


 Me too...I submitted 30 minutes before deadline ;l


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 4, 2015)

Xan said:


> Me too...I submitted 30 minutes before deadline ;l



yes.  so maybe there is still hope haha!


----------



## Sush (Mar 4, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> yes.  so maybe there is still hope haha!


At this point, it's whatever makes us feel like we're still in the game! ha ha.. Good luck to us all last minute champions!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 5, 2015)

This waiting game is making me go crazy!!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 9, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> This waiting game is making me go crazy!!


Hi Kevin,
I know it's crazy. I am an international student from Egypt. I had my interview with NYU. It's hard waiting. I am trying to be positive.

Here are some of the questions I was asked. Hope this helps others who are still preparing for their interviews. Good luck everyone!! 

I had prepared the answers to a few questions in bullet points..1) 2) 3) in my head. It was easier for me that way. These are the general questions that I was asked. I think they may be asked in other interviews as well. All the best. Hope this is helpful.

Q1/ Why go to film school now? Why have you applied for an MFA now?
Q2/ Who are your favorite filmmakers and why? (Have a few names in mind, their films and why? Watch their films again. You might be asked about a particular scene.)
Q3/ You may have more experience than others in you class, how do you feel about that? 
Q4/ You may be asked to highlight something about your city and why?
Q5/ What will you add to the classes and NYU?
Q6/ Be prepared to talk about your visual sample.
Q7/ Describe something interesting that has happened to you recently (Have one or two incidents in mind.)
Q8/ What are the challenges you may face once you are there?
Q9/ What kind of films you want to make?

For Skype interviews: I think it is really important to say at the beginning where you are.. location/city.

-Look up some short films/films by graduate film students, it might be helpful to bring it up as an example to something you'd like to make or something you'd like to learn in one of the editing or writing classes.

DON'T FORGET TO ALWAYS SAY HOW AND WHY? I think it helps to answer the questions in the form of a story if you can. 

Good luck to everyone preparing for interviews.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 10, 2015)

Out of sheer curiosity, did EVERYONE get an email asking them to send their FAFSA Information to John Brown??


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 10, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, did EVERYONE get an email asking them to send their FAFSA Information to John Brown??



I did.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 10, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> I did.


Did you also have an interview??


----------



## Zulgyan (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Folks,

I just had my NYU Skype interview today - international applicant for Film Grad. It went... just fine. I feel I could have done better. Anybody knows the ratio of acceptance of interviewed people?

Cheers!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 10, 2015)

Zulgyan said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I just had my NYU Skype interview today - international applicant for Film Grad. It went... just fine. I feel I could have done better. Anybody knows the ratio of acceptance of interviewed people?
> 
> Cheers!


As far as I know, they interview about 100 and accept between 30 - 40


----------



## Sush (Mar 10, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Did you also have an interview??


@Kevin Wilson, I received that FAFSA email on Feb 13th. But haven't interviewed.


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 11, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Did you also have an interview??



not yet!


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks @A+foreffort , and congrats on making it to the interview round!

 It sounds like they finished with all the interviews then...would that sound right? Should I assume they are just narrowing down?

Unfortunately, NYU was my top choice, but never heard anything back... 

On a happier note, I got accepted into Cal Arts! I still have to think about this one...whether I want to relocate to LA, if its the right program for me, etc. 


I've called the other schools to check in about the process...with the reason being more on if I need to save for a flight ticket to check out Cal Arts before they request for enrollment. They are very polite in answering,  but its so ambiguous, and am not sure if they are just trying to be polite. 

Nonetheless, congrats and good luck to everyone!


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 12, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Thanks BBlends88. Congratulations on getting into Cal Arts!
> My theory is, if you didn't make the first cut, you would have received a rejection letter. 350 is still a lot of applications to get through, so perhaps there's still a chance?
> NYU is incredibly helpful and open about there selection process, why not give them a call and see if they are still processing? Waiting sucks, I know.
> 
> Sending good vibes your way.



Thanks so much! I am feeling very grateful for a program like Cal Arts as a possible future...

 I must say, I'm super impressed that we all completed this process, and haven't gone too, too crazy in waiting, haha. It's a lot of mental effort to put yourself out there and be vulnerable in applying to these top notch programs, all the while dealing with life (work, relationships, etc.) I feel like many people weigh much of their future on these decisions....it's definitely scary. I'll cheers to that though!

I've been telling myself for a couple years to just apply, and finally doing it...I'm happy I did this...even if it means I didn't get into my number 1 choice. And you have to remember, this isn't the end of one's career if its No's...just a different a path. 

I actually did give them a call..I was nervous about doing it, Susan is always very kind when I've spoken to her (I stopped by a couple times in person this year)...but still didn't feel any comfort afterwards on the recent phone call. Susan stated there was another week of this going on...I interpreted it as... "all interview notifications are sent out, now we are just in the process in conducting them"...or..."notifications are still being sent out"...Who knows, but I don't want to keep calling to clarify. 

I'm not sure the order they read them...whether its by the time of submission, location, GPA, etc. 
I also don't think anyone has received a rejection from the program yet.


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 12, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> Thanks so much! I am feeling very grateful for a program like Cal Arts as a possible future...
> 
> I must say, I'm super impressed that we all completed this process, and haven't gone too, too crazy in waiting, haha. It's a lot of mental effort to put yourself out there and be vulnerable in applying to these top notch programs, all the while dealing with life (work, relationships, etc.) I feel like many people weigh much of their future on these decisions....it's definitely scary. I'll cheers to that though!
> 
> ...




hey man, yeah there are a bunch of people her ethat have recieved rejections!  I havent received anything from them yet.  Question though, when did you submit your application?  I talked to a couple others who havent heard back yet and their all people who sent the app practically last minute, including me.  haha  so im still a little optimistic.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 12, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> Thanks so much! I am feeling very grateful for a program like Cal Arts as a possible future...
> 
> I must say, I'm super impressed that we all completed this process, and haven't gone too, too crazy in waiting, haha. It's a lot of mental effort to put yourself out there and be vulnerable in applying to these top notch programs, all the while dealing with life (work, relationships, etc.) I feel like many people weigh much of their future on these decisions....it's definitely scary. I'll cheers to that though!
> 
> ...


There have been a few people who have received rejections so I'd say no news is good news at this point! Hang in there!


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 12, 2015)

BlCEO said:


> hey man, yeah there are a bunch of people her ethat have recieved rejections!  I havent received anything from them yet.  Question though, when did you submit your application?  I talked to a couple others who havent heard back yet and their all people who sent the app practically last minute, including me.  haha  so im still a little optimistic.



COMPLETELY last minute. Thats my hope right there, in that they just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 12, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> COMPLETELY last minute. Thats my hope right there, in that they just haven't gotten to it yet.



haha still a breath of fresh air to realize others that havent heard applied all around the same time,  the minute i hear someone that applied like first week hasnt heard yet Ill be a barrel of disappointment haha.  But yes, hopefully we'll both hear soon.


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> There have been a few people who have received rejections so I'd say no news is good news at this point! Hang in there!



Thanks! Can I ask when you submitted your application? I saw on the spreadsheet you had an interview...congrats!


----------



## LorenaDuran.J (Mar 12, 2015)

I feel so much better reading all these posts! It takes courage just to try and it feels good to know we are not alone in this uncertainty. I submitted my application 30 minutes before the deadline and my interview was almost 2 weeks ago in New York. I am international. Also I just found out one of my safety schools (CCC, Cinema directing program) has awarded me with a Grand Merit Award (full tuition for 2 years). I am really flattered, but my dream is NYU and I can't wait to hear from them!!! Susaaan Carnivale!! Just send that email already!! Put us out of our misery!!


----------



## Sush (Mar 12, 2015)

LorenaDuran.J said:


> I feel so much better reading all these posts! It takes courage just to try and it feels good to know we are not alone in this uncertainty. I submitted my application 30 minutes before the deadline and my interview was almost 2 weeks ago in New York. I am international. Also I just found out one of my safety schools (CCC, Cinema directing program) has awarded me with a Grand Merit Award (full tuition for 2 years). I am really flattered, but my dream is NYU and I can't wait to hear from them!!! Susaaan Carnivale!! Just send that email already!! Put us out of our misery!!


@LorenaDuran.J are you directing focus? So far, I didn't know of anyone who submitted last minute (like myself) who already got an interview.. so I was positive. But well.. maybe now after all. When I had called Susan Carnival about 10 days ago, I was told 1 more round of interview calls were to go out possibly last week. And that didn't happen! So I'm guessing they are done now.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 12, 2015)

Sush said:


> @LorenaDuran.J are you directing focus? So far, I didn't know of anyone who submitted last minute (like myself) who already got an interview.. so I was positive. But well.. maybe now after all. When I had called Susan Carnival about 10 days ago, I was told 1 more round of interview calls were to go out possibly last week. And that didn't happen! So I'm guessing they are done now.


Hang in there!! All is not lost!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 12, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> Thanks! Can I ask when you submitted your application? I saw on the spreadsheet you had an interview...congrats!


I submitted my application around the end of October.


----------



## LorenaDuran.J (Mar 12, 2015)

Sush said:


> @LorenaDuran.J are you directing focus? So far, I didn't know of anyone who submitted last minute (like myself) who already got an interview.. so I was positive. But well.. maybe now after all. When I had called Susan Carnival about 10 days ago, I was told 1 more round of interview calls were to go out possibly last week. And that didn't happen! So I'm guessing they are done now.



Nothing's over until it's really official. Everything changes constantly. Whatever happens, don't give up!!


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sush said:


> @LorenaDuran.J are you directing focus? So far, I didn't know of anyone who submitted last minute (like myself) who already got an interview.. so I was positive. But well.. maybe now after all. When I had called Susan Carnival about 10 days ago, I was told 1 more round of interview calls were to go out possibly last week. And that didn't happen! So I'm guessing they are done now.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.... Congrats nonetheless  @LorenaDuran.J in making it to the interview round!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 16, 2015)

Checking my inbox 3 times every minute lol.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you know when we will hear back from NYU?


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nagham said:


> Do you know when we will hear back from NYU?



NYU is currently on spring break...so am not sure if they are rolling it over to the following week, or pushing through to finalize everything this week.


----------



## LorenaDuran.J (Mar 16, 2015)

I was cheking out forums from 2014 and 2013 and it looks like the first notifications are sent the 19th and 20th (despite spring break. last year NYU spring break was 17-23). There were also a group of applicants (only from dramatic writing program) that were accepted without having an interview. Apparently the admissions department gets final decisions today or tomorrow and they take a couple of days to process everything. People were getting notifications as late as mid april (mostly accepted applicants)
Just 3 days left... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 17, 2015)

LorenaDuran.J said:


> I was cheking out forums from 2014 and 2013 and it looks like the first notifications are sent the 19th and 20th (despite spring break. last year NYU spring break was 17-23). There were also a group of applicants (only from dramatic writing program) that were accepted without having an interview. Apparently the admissions department gets final decisions today or tomorrow and they take a couple of days to process everything. People were getting notifications as late as mid april (mostly accepted applicants)
> Just 3 days left... Good luck everyone!!


@LorenaDuran.J Thanks for letting me know. This is very exciting.


----------



## BlCEO (Mar 17, 2015)

LorenaDuran.J said:


> I was cheking out forums from 2014 and 2013 and it looks like the first notifications are sent the 19th and 20th (despite spring break. last year NYU spring break was 17-23). There were also a group of applicants (only from dramatic writing program) that were accepted without having an interview. Apparently the admissions department gets final decisions today or tomorrow and they take a couple of days to process everything. People were getting notifications as late as mid april (mostly accepted applicants)
> Just 3 days left... Good luck everyone!!




according to this forum someone got an interview call as late as march 28th last year.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone heard from nyu today??


----------



## LorenaDuran.J (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Has anyone heard from nyu today??


Barbara Schock, the chair of the program, just called me. I am in. I can't stop shaking.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 18, 2015)

LorenaDuran.J said:


> Barbara Schock, the chair of the program, just called me. I am in. I can't stop shaking.


Wow! Congrats!! What time did she call???


----------



## LorenaDuran.J (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> Wow! Congrats!! What time did she call???


3:09pm exactly. That's 2:09 in US


----------



## charlotteflax (Mar 18, 2015)

I just received a phone call from Barbara and she Shocked me. I'm in. AHHHHHA!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 18, 2015)

charlotteflax said:


> I just received a phone call from Barbara and she Shocked me. I'm in. AHHHHHA!


If you don't mind me asking, are you in the US???


----------



## charlotteflax (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope I'm international...


----------



## Nagham (Mar 18, 2015)

charlotteflax said:


> Nope I'm international...


Congratulations. This is great news. I share your joy.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats Charlotte and Lorena...so excited for you!  Kevin, hang in there!


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 18, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> Congrats Charlotte and Lorena...so excited for you!  Kevin, hang in there!


Thanks!! I'm hoping they just did International Folks today. I'm getting worried!!


----------



## charlotteflax (Mar 18, 2015)

patchoooli said:


> Congrats Charlotte and Lorena...so excited for you!  Kevin, hang in there!



Thank you so much!!! I wish you all good news as soon as possible!


----------



## Adrian Cardenas (Mar 18, 2015)

Lorena, congrats on the acceptance! Looks like we're going to be fellow classmates! Barbra called me earlier today, too!! I'm attaching my facebook page in case anyone wants to friends request. Look forward to meeting you guys in the future.

https://www.facebook.com/adrian.cardenas.5030

Kevin: Best of luck. I'm sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Adrian Cardenas (Mar 18, 2015)

Adrian Cardenas said:


> Lorena, congrats on the acceptance! Looks like we're going to be fellow classmates! Barbra called me earlier today, too!! I'm attaching my facebook page in case anyone wants to friends request. Look forward to meeting you guys in the future.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/adrian.cardenas.5030
> 
> Kevin: Best of luck. I'm sending good vibes your way.



Charlotte congrats as well!! whoops


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi! I got accepted too!! Got the call yesterday  I'm also international  did any of you who got accepted get to know anything about scholarships? And have you made up your minds or are you still waiting for other schools' notifications? I'm waiting for AFI and Columbia...Sending best wishes to all of you waiting!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got a call today afternoon from NYU. I am in. : ))  I wish everyone gets good news soon. This forum has been extremely helpful. Thank you so much for all the support.


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Mar 20, 2015)

Got my decision: wait list


----------



## Zulgyan (Mar 21, 2015)

Guys, specially the internationals: Are you getting e-mail responses in addition to getting your call?


----------



## LorenaDuran.J (Mar 21, 2015)

Zulgyan said:


> Guys, specially the internationals: Are you getting e-mail responses in addition to getting your call?


 
I am international and got the call. Still waiting for that email.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm also international. I got the email yesterday Friday. I almost missed it though cause it didn't say NYU on the title. It was sent by someone in the admissions office called Peter Gerena ( or something like that).


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 23, 2015)

Did you get your emails?


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just received my rejection letter...

All the best and congrats to everyone that is heading off to NYU Tisch!


----------



## Sush (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my rejection from NYU as expected at this stage. Boo!


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sush said:


> Got my rejection from NYU as expected at this stage. Boo!



Yeah...not the best feeling in the world, but its also not the end of the world. I'm already considering to reapply. I'm still feeling iffy about Cal Arts.

I'm also tempted to email admissions to see if they have anything specific that I need to work on.

Nonetheless...we applied, tried our best and that's all we can ask for...and remember, this doesn't have any definite weight on your future in this industry. Keep going at it!


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi everyone! Here is a Facebook page for the ones accepted  Join even if you still don't know if you are accepting your place. We can also discuss other schools, share info we have, help each other with decisions and maybe share some film too! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1587786668157211/members/


----------



## patchoooli (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys, Anyone still waiting on reply from NYU? 
When do you guys who have been accepted have to let them know by? Kevin, any update on your waitlist situation? Thanks


----------



## Nalcsart (Apr 15, 2015)

We have to answer by april 23. I will be choosing another school so at least one place will become available  Good luck!


----------



## patchoooli (Apr 15, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> We have to answer by april 23. I will be choosing another school so at least one place will become available  Good luck!



Oh thanks, Nalcsart! Can I ask where you chose to go in the end? Very well done to you!


----------



## Nalcsart (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks!  Well I'm definitely leaning towards Columbia, but AFI is also a good choice and more affordable so it depends on what loans I can get… I haven't seen a lot of AFI films but I'm going to do it over the next week.


----------



## patchoooli (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone one else still waiting on NYU? Arghh. Guessing tomorrow or the next day will be the decider, when we know if there are spaces on the course...  Is there ANYONE else still waiting...?


----------



## Jeremy St.Romain (May 6, 2015)

Nalcsart, you did very well getting into schools.  I was wondering if I could ask you some questions about the process?  Let me know if you are open to that?


----------



## Nalcsart (May 6, 2015)

Sure! Send me a private message and we'll exchange emails! @Jeremy St.Romain


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought I'd come back to let everyone know that I was accepted and will be attending Tisch this fall for the MFA in Film Production.


----------



## Nagham (Jun 17, 2015)

Kevin Wilson said:


> I thought I'd come back to let everyone know that I was accepted and will be attending Tisch this fall for the MFA in Film Production.


I am so happy for your Kevin. That's really great news. Welcome to the FB group.


----------



## filmmakers mom (Nov 3, 2015)

Adrian Cardenas said:


> Lorena, congrats on the acceptance! Looks like we're going to be fellow classmates! Barbra called me earlier today, too!! I'm attaching my facebook page in case anyone wants to friends request. Look forward to meeting you guys in the future.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/adrian.cardenas.5030
> 
> Kevin: Best of luck. I'm sending good vibes your way.


how is school so far? curious, what were your SATs like? son has a strong portfolio but lower average SATs


----------



## Kevin Wilson (Nov 21, 2015)

filmmakers mom said:


> how is school so far? curious, what were your SATs like? son has a strong portfolio but lower average SATs


Well, I'm in the Graduate Film Program so SATs weren't required. It's important though that he focuses on having a strong personal statement. Not really sure how it works at the undergrad level. Arian is in the grad program as well.


----------

